# Noble Blue Pitbulls Kennel



## dksbas (Nov 9, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with this kennel?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL these guys? Big Blue Pitbull Females, Blue Pitbull puppies arrived. | Noble Blue Pitbulls
Garbage, where to start ... well they dont have American pitbull terriers with lines like mikelands , gotti , razors edge they are breeding american bullys. Then you have them breeding for color, anyone breeding for the right reasons doesnt put color up there. Then they advertise XXL thats not even a class of bully that is a BYB term right there. The only thing good I can say is atleast there prices arent like some of these other kennels in the $3000-$5000 range, they are reasonable priced, however I stillwouldnt buy from them I dont see anything special about there dogs IMO.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Over priced turds, some of their dogs look like genetic disasters while others..i dont think their rear legs could get any straighter, over priced, no XXL anything.. They are not breeding APBT's they are breeding poor examples of American Bullies.. List can go on and on..

What exactly are you looking for out of a pup, this is the second thread you have made along the lines of this.. Are you looking for a bulldog or show dog?


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

the owners of these dogs desperatly need to be educated on the breed wow i see this all the time in my home town xxl pits lol only thing i see is dogs who are goiung to have future problems in their sholders and joints because the unneeded pressure on their joints due to byb it makes me sick and see red. im done ranting or id type until my computer goes dead


----------



## dksbas (Nov 9, 2011)

I just want a pet. I don't want one that is bred for certain characteristics that will have health problems down the line. I just want a healthy dog. I like the 60 or 70 pound size, like the coat, like the looks, and the ones I have been around personally have a great temperment. I don't want to go to the shelter or rescue one, because that is what I have always done in the past. I have rescued many dogs in my lifetime and most of them had special needs or health problems. While that was very fulfilling this time I didn't want a mutt. I wanted to research and find the one that is right for me but it is extremely confusing. Is there a kennel that you guys know of that I can trust not to rip me off and that is not breeding for color or huge size? Please don't take this the wrong way but I am trying to find out something that is important to me and a lot of you people on this forum are rude and condescending in your answers. While I am very knowledgeable about computer programming, I do not treat people so harshly when they ask questions that I think are stupid. So please don't respond with answers like "Why don't you just go get a "pet" bull...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I totally understand not wanting to rescue regardless of it being a pet. there are some great kennels out there and alot of them offer pet priceing since every pup isnt show quality per say , the way those work is they usually have the dog fixed before they send them to you would that work for you? And from the kennels your looking at your looking for a bully right? do you have a price point you want to stay in ? i can check with some of the ones I know of and see if they have anything avail or comming avail.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

dksbas said:


> I just want a pet. I don't want one that is bred for certain characteristics that will have health problems down the line. I just want a healthy dog. I like the 60 or 70 pound size, like the coat, like the looks, and the ones I have been around personally have a great temperment. I don't want to go to the shelter or rescue one, because that is what I have always done in the past. I have rescued many dogs in my lifetime and most of them had special needs or health problems. While that was very fulfilling this time I didn't want a mutt. I wanted to research and find the one that is right for me but it is extremely confusing. Is there a kennel that you guys know of that I can trust not to rip me off and that is not breeding for color or huge size? Please don't take this the wrong way but I am trying to find out something that is important to me and a lot of you people on this forum are rude and condescending in your answers. While I am very knowledgeable about computer programming, I do not treat people so harshly when they ask questions that I think are stupid. So please don't respond with answers like "Why don't you just go get a "pet" bull...


Well i dont believe in supporting APBT kennels that don't breed true to the dogs, so i would recommend an American Bully or maybe Staffordshire Bull Terrier.. Either of those would make great pets, SBT's more active if you are looking for a dog to fit an active lifestyle..at least in general and also more "watered down" so your not getting a hound with high drive and zero reasoning for it. Where do you live?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Those are the cheapest bullies I have ever seen nothing over a grand on that site. However they are breeding pets no titles on those dogs and they are just a typical example of what the average blow joe bully peddler breeds. In another words they are nothing to write home about. If you want a nice healthy example of an American Bully that comes off titled parent's you are not going to get it at Noble Blue's American Bullies. What is it that you are looking for? Do you want a big freaky mess that looks cool for a pet? Or do you want a family companion to show in the show ring? I wouldn't support anyone who was breeding pets that's just me if your going to do that you might as well stop at a shelter because that's where a lot of these pets end up.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dksbas said:


> I just want a pet. I don't want one that is bred for certain characteristics that will have health problems down the line. I just want a healthy dog. I like the 60 or 70 pound size, like the coat, like the looks, and the ones I have been around personally have a great temperment. I don't want to go to the shelter or rescue one, because that is what I have always done in the past. I have rescued many dogs in my lifetime and most of them had special needs or health problems. While that was very fulfilling this time I didn't want a mutt. I wanted to research and find the one that is right for me but it is extremely confusing. Is there a kennel that you guys know of that I can trust not to rip me off and that is not breeding for color or huge size? Please don't take this the wrong way but I am trying to find out something that is important to me and a lot of you people on this forum are rude and condescending in your answers. While I am very knowledgeable about computer programming, I do not treat people so harshly when they ask questions that I think are stupid. So please don't respond with answers like "Why don't you just go get a "pet" bull...


Ok a pet should also be show quality or working quality. If your looking for a pet and the American Bully Or American Staffordshire Terrier is the type of dog you are looking for based on build and type. I would def not support someone who breeds just to breed. You want to look at a kennel who is actively doing something with the dog's they breed other than just breeding them. Look for show titles, health titles, look for a kennel who does something with the parent's before they are bred. And I don't mean just regular activities I mean getting out there with those dog's and getting some Weight Pull or Show titles on them. This is a good section for you to start off reading so you can at least get an idea of how a well bred Bully should look. Then you can go from there. It's good your asking questions before you buy education is key to anything you do in life as you know. Please take a look at these links

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/38341-bully-conformation-diagram.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/33292-correct-fronts-vs-ew-bullies-bred-abkc-standard.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html


----------



## Flemings Pits (Nov 24, 2011)

I contacted these guys about getting a dog. I was given two different names of the person to contact with the same phone number. When I called I got a really funny vibe. I asked where they were located, which I could not find listed anywhere on their site. The guy named "Ray" or "John," whichever he goes by, told me he was located in Nashville, TN. I told him I was out of state & would want to come see the puppies. He told me that they do not want people to see where the dogs are kept at. I never buy from someone who will not show me the dogs. I follow this type of pitbull very closely & have been following them for at least 4 years. The prices on these dogs seem extremely low compared to all other breeders with this type pit or bully, whichever you prefer to call them. Not that price is the only determing factor, but it added to all of the other questions I raised after talking to them. This guys website just started showing up a couple months ago. So he is very new. Plus the website is not put together at all. The pictures don't even line up correctly. Don't know for sure, and would love to know if anyone has actually bought a dog from them!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

if you want an opinion .. go to some dog shows , talk to some people showing the dogs you like . Ask them if they know any1 with a litter on the ground that may have a few pet quality dogs . Talk with those people and find out what they have achieved and meet thier dogs . With me , the rules for a pet and a show dog are mostly the same . I want a dog with parents that had good temperments , titles dont hurt nor do cgc , and must have health tests! If your gonna pay extra for a dog , get one that comes from great dogs!


----------



## Sm2442 (Jun 28, 2021)

dksbas said:


> Has anyone had any experience with this kenneling ?


I bought one, 6 years ago, I paid 8 months in advance for the pick of the litter. To be 100% on the same page, I only came to this thread because I was looking for them again to get another dog. 6/7 years ago, they had a website, they where and should be in Tennessee (for verification) they used to show picks of heritage, previous pups and bloodlines. The lack there of makes me wonder if this is the same breeder. Anyway, my dog was advertised as a blue bully monster, he was not advertised as xl or xxl triple etc, he was just a blue bully monster. I had the male pick of the litter and to be honest 2 males where complete studs, I could of saved $300 and had the coin flipped for me. In either case, if this is the same breeder, from Tennessee, Asian couple, that used to have a website and show previous pups in pictures. I have to say, I was not lied to about some 150 plus pound dog, my dog has always been around 110 lbs, which is huge btw. Handsome and extremely well tempered, especially with children which was most important for me. I will follow up should I find out this is not the breeder I had, but I’m looking to go back and buy more. My dog Milo is a stud!!


----------



## Sm2442 (Jun 28, 2021)

Sm2442 said:


> I bought one, 6 years ago, I paid 8 months in advance for the pick of the litter. To be 100% on the same page, I only came to this thread because I was looking for them again to get another dog. 6/7 years ago, they had a website, they where and should be in Tennessee (for verification) they used to show picks of heritage, previous pups and bloodlines. The lack there of makes me wonder if this is the same breeder. Anyway, my dog was advertised as a blue bully monster, he was not advertised as xl or xxl triple etc, he was just a blue bully monster. I had the male pick of the litter and to be honest 2 males where complete studs, I could of saved $300 and had the coin flipped for me. In either case, if this is the same breeder, from Tennessee, Asian couple, that used to have a website and show previous pups in pictures. I have to say, I was not lied to about some 150 plus pound dog, my dog has always been around 110 lbs, which is huge btw. Handsome and extremely well tempered, especially with children which was most important for me. I will follow up should I find out this is not the breeder I had, but I’m looking to go back and buy more. My dog Milo is a stud!!


Btw, I paid between $1500 and $1800 for first pick. May have been the later, but I have always been very happy


----------

